# Bellator 95 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 95 takes place in 5 days April 4th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm with your choices for the 12 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. AlphaDawg sent his picks 2 minutes before the fights last week and still won, you can too.



> Pat Curran vs. Shahbulat Shamhalaev
> Brett Cooper vs. Doug Marshall
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev vs. Mike Richman
> Rick Hawn vs. Karo Parisyan
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
John8204
AlphaDawg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for the season finale!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 95 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Pat Curran :thumbsup:
> Brett Cooper :thumbsdown:
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev :thumbsup:
> Karo Parisyan :thumbsdown:
> ...


John8204


> Pat Curran :thumbsup:
> Doug Marshall :thumbsup:
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Pat Curran :thumbsup:
> Khasbulaeav :thumbsup:
> Brett Cooper :thumbsdown:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> LIAM MCGEARY VS. ANTON TALAMANTES
> Result: Liam McGeary def. Anton Talamantes via TKO (elbow, strikes) - Round 1, 1:18
> 
> KEVIN RODDY VS. BRYLAN VAN ARTSDALEN
> ...


Link

Thanks to you 3 dependable competitors hope you liked the show Bellator had tonight. Who couldn't like the 'season finale' where they pulled out all the stops they still could. Our winner of 5,000,000 credits is ... AlphaDawg with some great picks!

It will be a little while until Bellator 96, I hope you guys remember about this thing and bring some friends for Season 9. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So that's it until the reality show finale.


----------

